# New SDK released for Vulkan 1.1



## StefanM (Mar 7, 2018)

> ####Released 3/7/2018####
> This Linux/Windows SDK supports Vulkan API revision 1.1.70. The prior Linux/Windows LunarG SDK release supported Vulkan API revision 1.0.68.
> Please note --- this new SDK supports Vulkan 1.1.70, and is backward-compatible with Vulkan 1.0.70.
> Please refer to the detailed release notes for driver and CMake requirements.
> ...


----------

